

The Economist - Tablet Computers: Difference Engine: Reality dawns  - initself
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2011/08/tablet-computers

======
Raphael
Oh, another Android-bashing, Apple-praising article. Last I heard, iPads don't
even work out of the box; you have to sync them with a computer running iTunes
first. Apple is dominating the market now, but HP's CEO is a coward, and the
Android tablet vendors will keep iterating until they have a hit.

------
donnaware
Ya, but I think they are basically right, Apple basically has the "groovy"
market (I guess they call that mind-share these days) whatever, so if you are
going to release a non-Apple Tablet, it needs to do more and cost less. Not
that different than the PC market.

